# Another for the R/O's



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Anyone recognise this as being their old alma mater? 
I know all the equipment except the echo sounders on the left. 
Any GTZM R/O who can give me a complete breakdown l to r??


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Anyone recognise this as being their old alma mater?
> I know all the equipment except the echo sounders on the left.
> Any GTZM R/O who can give me a complete breakdown l to r??


The second on the left could be a Marconi Seagraph. The first unit looks like one of those things with a light going round in circles - never could figure that out. Seems odd to have the echo sounder in the radio room.

The unit under thye desk looks like Robbie the Friendly Robot.

John T.

PS Sorry, R65, just noticed tha Alma Mater bit - I must try harder. I know it's not Bridlington, Bristol, Grimsby, Hull or Riversdale because I never saw an echo sounder at any of them. Having looked at your profile, I'll take a punt on Leith?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Not Manchester's Brooks Bar either.

The equipment on the left is the Visagraph - the two units made a combined recording and visual display depth sounder. It came into service in the late 1940s and carried on through much of the '50s.

Not sure about the item in the kneehole - possibly the transceiver portion of the Visagraph - on ships they usually seemed to find somewhere equally inconvenient to put such things.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks John and Ron. No it isn't Leith NC. I was browsing this morning looking for info on SAIT and came across this picture on the Southampton website so my guess it must have been at Soton NC or nearby. 
They had little or no info and thought the installation was shipboard! 
With the exception of echo-sounder and Seaguard AA the entire lineup was installed just before my exam at LNC. Guess what the pass rate 1st and 2nd Class was? 
A bl..dy disgrace that would only have been accepted in the 50's!


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Not Princes rd liverpool.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

It has a look of South Shields.
By the time I got there for electronix the equipment had changed but it looks somehow familiar.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> The second on the left could be a Marconi Seagraph. The first unit looks like one of those things with a light going round in circles - never could figure that out.


t.p mni tks.. It is the GTZM Seagraph e/s type 840 with type 839 transceiver below.
1st left? I've seen similar direct readout echosounders and think the circular dial was a neon tube similar in principle to the nixie-tube numerical readouts.

The stools indicate it must be part of a training establishment and the echo sounders are a give away. Could it be Hamble?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

It was a spinning disk with a single neon on it that lit up when next to the depth sensed on a scale round the outside.
I can see it in my mind's eye but can't find the words to describe it! (Scribe)
Quite pretty if you like that sort of thing.
The recording echo-sounder was normally wet paper. Lovely smell.[=P]


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Strobe-like?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Something like that.
Very hypnotic.
Both of 'em made a lot of noise.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

deffo not fleetwood.............the deck is too clean


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Marconi Sahib said:


> It has a look of South Shields.
> By the time I got there for electronix the equipment had changed but it looks somehow familiar.


Of course! The stotty cake oven under the desk is a dead givaway, why didn't I see that?

John T.


----------

